# Lyft keeps reducing my ride challenge bonus every week



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Before October, my ride challenge bonus was 150$ for 72 rides. I was always catching it.
Since October they reduced it every week, 10$.
Now it’s 99$ for the same 72 rides. 
Time to quit Lyft for a while. 
Btw, Uber had a nice quest here last night, 65$ for 14 rides. I liked it


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol. Do you see the pattern or no?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Lol. Do you see the pattern or no?


What pattern?!
As I said, they reduced it 10$ each week, but keep the number of needed rides same.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> What pattern?!
> As I said, they reduced it 10$ each week, but keep the number of needed rides same.


You're flagged in the system as an ant. They know you'll do rides no matter what.

Try NOT doing anything and it'll go back up.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> You're flagged in the system as an ant. They know you'll do rides no matter what.
> 
> Try NOT doing anything and it'll go back up.


I looked at that theory too. Since they started on October, I stopped completing it. However, they kept reducing it. Your theory is wrong.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I looked at that theory too. Since they started on October, I stopped completing it. However, they kept reducing it. Your theory is wrong.


Ok then. They're cutting expenses (bonuses etc.) for the IPO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Before October, my ride challenge bonus was 150$ for 72 rides. I was always catching it.
> Since October they reduced it every week, 10$.
> Now it's 99$ for the same 72 rides.
> Time to quit Lyft for a while.
> Btw, Uber had a nice quest here last night, 65$ for 14 rides. I liked it


Reduce your Productivity for Lyft Accordingly.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> Ok then. They're cutting expenses (bonuses etc.) for the IPO


Yeah it seems so



tohunt4me said:


> Reduce your Productivity for Lyft Accordingly.


I did. Since then, I only complete the first portion (40$ for 32 rides)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> You're flagged in the system as an ant. They know you'll do rides no matter what. Try NOT doing anything and it'll go back up.


^What he said....


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Seems like misunderstanding here.
Before October, they offered 150$ for 72 rides. I did always 72 rides. 
First week of October, same thing for 139$. I reduced my 72 rides to 32. 
Second week of October.. eventhough they observed I reduced my number of rides about 60%, their offer reduced for another 10$. And same pattern goes on. Next week, the offer is 99$ for 72 rides. 
So, my conclusion is: regardless how ant you are, they don’t really care


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

New2This said:


> You're flagged in the system as an ant. They know you'll do rides no matter what.


Yep!!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I received a ride challenge the 1st week it was intro'd and the 2nd week. No offer after the 2nd week but I was getting reminder emails. The email has now also stopped.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Mine keeps getting worse. Quit going for it a few weeks ago hoping it would get better. It hasn't.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

In SF market here, going on 4 weeks now, nada. No PDB, weekly guarantee, challenge or CTB, NADA!?!? They’re making it so easy to drive for uber. Truly sad since I used to drive full-time for them but now just cherry picking their rides. It looks like they’re doing away with it for most drivers to pad their earnings for their IPO next year. Can’t wait for the shit to hit the fan after they IPO and not enough drivers


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

What weekly ride bonus? I hit an $11 for 10 in August and there's hasn't been shit for bonuses since. It's almost like they don't want anyone on the platform any more.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

jaystonepk said:


> What weekly ride bonus? I hit an $11 for 10 in August and there's hasn't been shit for bonuses since. It's almost like they don't want anyone on the platform any more.


Yeah the way they treat me recently is exactly like they want to piss me off and make me quit the platform ...


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah Lyft lowered my bonus from 75 rides for $75 down to 70 rides for $65. Thx lyff


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah. Now the minimum rides I have to do in a week to get a bonus is 141. I'll drive this week, and I'll hit it. But Its not terribly safe for me to drive that many hours required to hit that bonus. If a passenger gives you a safety flag, they send you an email telling you they are investigating. ... That safety is SO important to them. Then they hang a dangling carrot off the cliff.

What I really love is the "WE'VE BEEN LISTENING TO YOU" announcements! Every change they make is because we've been clamoring for it!


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

In Miami, I've NEVER seen a weekly guarantee offered, even though I used to get PDB every week. I'm in a 2016, with a 4.99 rating, and 950 rides, and they could care less if I drive or not.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Reduce your Productivity for Lyft Accordingly.


With ride challenge I accepted everything

Without ride challenge I no accept long pickup ie 6 minutes or more no pax below 4.9. And never a second share rider


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Update:
Lyft reduced it my quest bonus again for next time.
Now it’s 83$ for 77 rides. Not only reducing the money, also increasing the number of rides needed.
This is happening while I’m not completing their bonus for several weeks.
Seems like they are really reducing the pay. Maybe this is for IPO???


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I decline 95% of all Lyft rides. They have to be within 2 minutes. The one week they offered me guaranteed earnings I accepted 90%.

Unless you live in one of the busiest cities I don't know why anyone would subject themselves to driving for Lyft. They are like Uber's dumber and more evil cousin.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I decline 95% of all Lyft rides. They have to be within 2 minutes. The one week they offered me guaranteed earnings I accepted 90%.
> 
> Unless you live in one of the busiest cities I don't know why anyone would subject themselves to driving for Lyft. They are like Uber's dumber and more evil cousin.


it really depends where you live and what market you drive....here in south Florida Uber offers drivers nothing......at least Lyft I was offered the challenge for 6 weeks and hit it 4 times....also Uber charges pax more here....so most locals use Lyft and most tourist use Uber.....its noticeable...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Before October, my ride challenge bonus was 150$ for 72 rides. I was always catching it.
> Since October they reduced it every week, 10$.
> Now it's 99$ for the same 72 rides.
> Time to quit Lyft for a while.
> Btw, Uber had a nice quest here last night, 65$ for 14 rides. I liked it


I never make my ride offers and it keeps increasing.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I haven't had a ride challenge offer in almost 3 months. But I was thrilled to see streaks finally back again, $12 for 4, 7a and 4p. Sweeter per ride than my Uber offers .


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I haven't went for a challenge in 3 weeks but they actually keep the challenge the same usually and this week they raised the challenge earnings by a few dollars for an extra ride or 2. Not that I care to go hard into the challenges anymore at this point, but I appreciate that they at least bother to give me them and don't make the challenges weaker so far.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Update: 
They reduced it one more time for 71$ for 77 rides. 
This is a weekly trend from beginning of October.
Before October, their offer was 150$ for 72 rides, for a few months.


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

Same here. I'm down to $88 for 81 rides, roughly half of what I had been offered a few months ago. Weekly cuts for the last 3 months. After 2 years of driving Lyft exclusively, i now am on week 3 as an Uber driver.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Nothing new. Along with Lyft removing surge, they are twinkling down the other bonuses as well to prepare for IPO and obtain profitability (good luck).

Let's recap the past year:

1. *Surge was removed* and replaced with minuscule power zones that are not related to supply/demand. Can be lost for simply denying a 15-min ping. Also does not carry through on a Shared/Line ride like surge used to.
2. Power Driver Bonus was removed.
3. Weekly bonuses have been declining week-by-week.
4. In most cities, Lyft now only reimburses tolls at the EZPass rate even if you don't use EZPass, yet they charge pax the cash rate and pocket the difference.
5. Lyft tried removing the ping pickup ETA, which failed MISERABLY.

Have they done a single thing to improve the driver experience this year?

Keep going Lyft, you're on a roll. What a bunch of phony ass brainless idiots working there. If they think this is sustainble they're in for a drastically rude awakening. Long-time drivers will leave and-- sure-- they'll be replaced. But guess what? These "replacement" drivers are joining with the impression that they can make all of this money that is shown in YouTube videos, etc. However those amounts are no longer attainable since it was all based on old surge. So they'll quit, and Lyft goes under. Can't wait.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lyft making driving experience worse.....no more ride challenges.....no much estimated length of ride.....no PT....it fades so fast...
this afternoon 4 shared requests in a row I ignored then logged off by Lyft....funny thing though I guess not enough drivers around so they logged me on again...lol... then another shared request I took it and drive toward him and arrived and saw it 25 minutes and $6 directly into he worst of traffic heading west....since I live east I just canceled and went home... F--- it....

yesterday had 2 request I had to cancel too much luggage then 2 more didn't make the timeout....then I got I warning from Lyft....too many cancels..mind you I did complete 13 rides......ok time to go home...


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Yep... Lyft been doing this shit every time I hit the weekly ride challenge. So they implemented a two tier bonus structure. If I hit second tier bonus every week. The next week they would lower the first tier bonus and shift some dollars to the second tier bonus but keep same ride. 140 &. 165.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Before October, my ride challenge bonus was 150$ for 72 rides. I was always catching it.
> Since October they reduced it every week, 10$.
> Now it's 99$ for the same 72 rides.
> Time to quit Lyft for a while.
> Btw, Uber had a nice quest here last night, 65$ for 14 rides. I liked it


Same with me. 85 rides 150 once upon a time now it's 145 for 97. Wtf and what's annoying is that suddenly the time between pings is bigger and rides are more time consuming and have destinations to places where uber still dominates


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

A little over 4 years with Lyft..even tho I didn’t drive Lyft the whole time..I always had power bonus ..about two weeks ago, it vaniused ..thinking back, i didn’t try to chase for about 6 weeks ..I guess they think I don’t need it ..


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

SF market here with 3-years driving Lyft. Going on 5 weeks now, nada, no PDB, no guarantees, no CTB, NADA!!! Even before this, they’ve been lowering the bonus consistently too. I’ve given up on them as I know a lot of the long-term and experience drivers have quit driving for them like me. Now I only use Lyft to cherry-picked morning PT rides and their DF. Otherwise, this company has gone down the drain, totally pathetic. It’s not even a contest anymore, uber in a race all by the self and Lyft just a spectator


----------

